# Deer Season...Riding



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can ride on posted ORV trails during rifle deer season? I am going up north over Thanksgiving and would like to ride on the public trails around MIO but do not want to break the law. Thank You.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Deer Hunting / ATV Restricted Hours 
I think you will find your answer if you click the link above.
Rich


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Depends on the type of land. For instance no ATV riding in Manistte National Forest for hunters.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Guys,
Looks like the only time you can ride on a designated ORV trail on State Land is between 11 am and 2 pm during rifle deer season. Thanks again.


----------

